# Equipment markup



## jlykins (Jan 25, 2008)

I searched but couldn't find anything on what I was looking for.  What's the general "markup" on camera equipment? There is a part time opening at a local camera shop and my new schedule will allow me to take the job and use all of the money to buy things at the shop.   Is it worth it? I used to work for Best Buy when I was in college and the dicount was 5% above cost.  Any insight would be great.


----------



## Matthew Craggs (Jan 25, 2008)

I work at a camera shop and the markup on camera's is 20%. I don't know if this is standard, but the prices are the same as the other chain stores in the country.

Other than that, I can't tell ya because there is such a variety in products and each one is different. For example, memory cards are, I believe, 50%.

If you need a job regardless then definitely go for it, because you'll at least be able to work with stuff you love.


----------



## jlykins (Jan 25, 2008)

Matthew Craggs said:


> I work at a camera shop and the markup on camera's is 20%. I don't know if this is standard, but the prices are the same as the other chain stores in the country.
> 
> Other than that, I can't tell ya because there is such a variety in products and each one is different. For example, memory cards are, I believe, 50%.
> 
> If you need a job regardless then definitely go for it, because you'll at least be able to work with stuff you love.


 
Na, I'm an electrical engineer by trade, I was just going to do it a couple of days a week to get a discount on the stuff that I spend the most money on. I was hoping to hear that there is a 50% markup on lens' and cameras. Oh well. I may still do it anyway.


----------

